# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Perrallat Netet Arabe

## benseven11

Perrallat Netet Arabe
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=069Y3CKS

----------


## kulla

they tell this tale as true, though only allah the almighty is the judge of that, that there lived a man in new york, rich and wealthy, but so open handed that he lost all his wealth within a year, save for his father's house, and he could make his living only through labour work. one night, feeling allienated, desperate and tired, he fell asleep in a park under a fig tree and he saw in a dream, a person that spoke to him in a voice like a million golden coins falling on a marble floor. "verily, thy fortune is in andalusia. seek it and find it". so the man started on a journey to spain, and he met the obstacles of the sea an the land, he met and travelled with people and beasts, and when he finally arrived in andalusia, night overtook him, and he fell asleep in a mosque. now, by decree of allah the allawesome, a band of robbers entered in the house adjacent to the mosque. the owners of the house heard the noise, and started shouting waking everybody up, and everyone in the neighbourhood started shouting, but the thieves managed to escape from the top of the roofs. the chief of police and his men came, and after entering in the mosque, he found the man sleeping and gave him such a beating with palm rods, that the man was well nigh dead. and after having him imprisoned for three days, the wali called for him. "who are thee, and where thee come from", said the wali. so the man from new york, told him of the dream, and of the voice that told him to go to andalusia, and to seek and find his fortune, whereupon he found that the fortune was the beating he got in the mosque. hearing this, the wali started laughing so much that his wisdom teeth showed.

"why, thee man of small wit. three times I saw in a dream a man that said "verily, thy fortune is in new york, in such and such district, in such and such house that has such and such laid garden with a fountain. dig under it, and it will be thine", but I didn't took the journey to new york, for dreams of the night are but the whimsical fancies of the daily wishes". so the wali gave him some money for his return home. the man from new york thanked him and went on his journey back.

now, the house that the wali had described, was the house that the man had left from his father and the only property that he hadn't lost. so he went to the house, to the back garden, to the fountain and he dug under it and he found the fortune, and so they say and may allah have mercy on them. 



from aleph laylah ue laylah

----------


## angeldust

> they tell this tale as true, though only allah the almighty is the judge of that, that there lived a man in new york, rich and wealthy, but so open handed that he lost all his wealth within a year, save for his father's house, and he could make his living only through labour work. one night, feeling allienated, desperate and tired, he fell asleep in a park under a fig tree and he saw in a dream, a person that spoke to him in a voice like a million golden coins falling on a marble floor. "verily, thy fortune is in andalusia. seek it and find it". so the man started on a journey to spain, and he met the obstacles of the sea an the land, he met and travelled with people and beasts, and when he finally arrived in andalusia, night overtook him, and he fell asleep in a mosque. now, by decree of allah the allawesome, a band of robbers entered in the house adjacent to the mosque. the owners of the house heard the noise, and started shouting waking everybody up, and everyone in the neighbourhood started shouting, but the thieves managed to escape from the top of the roofs. the chief of police and his men came, and after entering in the mosque, he found the man sleeping and gave him such a beating with palm rods, that the man was well nigh dead. and after having him imprisoned for three days, the wali called for him. "who are thee, and where thee come from", said the wali. so the man from new york, told him of the dream, and of the voice that told him to go to andalusia, and to seek and find his fortune, whereupon he found that the fortune was the beating he got in the mosque. hearing this, the wali started laughing so much that his wisdom teeth showed.
> 
> "why, thee man of small wit. three times I saw in a dream a man that said "verily, thy fortune is in new york, in such and such district, in such and such house that has such and such laid garden with a fountain. dig under it, and it will be thine", but I didn't took the journey to new york, for dreams of the night are but the whimsical fancies of the daily wishes". so the wali gave him some money for his return home. the man from new york thanked him and went on his journey back.
> 
> now, the house that the wali had described, was the house that the man had left from his father and the only property that he hadn't lost. so he went to the house, to the back garden, to the fountain and he dug under it and he found the fortune, and so they say and may allah have mercy on them.


Alkimisti! :D :p Por sidoqofte bukur.

----------


## kulla

alkemisti eshte vetem nje hallke ne kete tregim qe eshte treguar aq shpesh, por qe origjinen e ka nga nje mije e nje nete. sipas shehrazades, enderrimtari eshte nga bagdadi, dhe shikon ne enderr sikur thesari i tij eshte ne kairo. titulli eshte "njeriu i varferuar qe u be perseri i pasur me ane te nje endrre". e treguar per here te dyte kronologjikisht, ose te pakten ajo qe kam hasur une si here te dyte, pasi mund te jete shkruar edhe nga dikush tjeter me pare, pa marre parasysh perkthimet qe i jane bere versionit te shehrazades, eshte nga jorge luis borges, i cili e titullon "historia e dy enderrimtareve". origjinaliteti i borgesit qendron ne dy pika per mendimin tim. e para eshte sepse i ndryshon kahun udhetimit, nga perendimi drejt lindjes, duke mbajtur kairon si qytet fillestar, dhe ilfahsan qyteti ne te cilin shkon enderrimtari per te gjetur fatin e tij. pika e dyte ku dallohet origjinaliteti i borges, eshte elementi alkemik i endrres. personi qe i flet ne enderr heq nje monedhe te arte nga goja, pastaj i thote per thesarin. monedha e arte nuk eshte element i perdorur nga shehrazadja, te pakten jo ne perkthimin ne anglisht te Sir Richard Burton. se treti, eshte alkemisti i paolo coelhos. ndryshe nga shehrazade apo nga borges, paolo coelho e zhvillon tregimin ne forme romance, dhe elementi alkemik nuk i perket vetem endrres, por gjithe udhetimit. pasi kalon te gjitha peripecite e shkretetires, dhe pasi meson artin e alkemise, heroi i coelhos e gjen veten ne te njejten situate. nga andaluzia ai shkon ne kairo, atje ku e la borges.

kjo eshte nje nga tregimet e mia te preferuara, dhe pasi e pashe te treguar disa here, me lindi deshira t'a tregoja edhe une. ajo qe desha te arrija, ishte t'i perfshija edhe te gjitha heret e tjera te treguara perpara meje. shpresoj qe tregimi im te kete arritur te jete nje hallke ne mes gjithe hereve te tjera te treguara, dhe qe ata qe do e tregojne pas meje, do te arrijne te bejne nje xhiro te botes dhe t'e arrije serish ne bagdad.

do te kisha deshire qe t'a kisha treguar ne shqip, por mungesa e materialeve ne kete gjuhe, me deytroi t'a tregoja anglisht.

----------

